# California timeshares



## PigsDad (Dec 1, 2021)

What's up with California timeshares?  Is it just me, or do others prefer Florida timeshares for a costal vacation?  California timeshares just don't seem to have the best locations, especially when considering that many people that want to vacation in California also want a beach location.  For a state that has such a great coastline, I'm disappointed in the timeshare options.  Opinions?

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 1, 2021)

A few thoughts.

First - California beaches are cold. Being AT the beach isn't as significant as being NEAR the beach.

Second - California coastal development regulations have generally made it difficult to have a property that fronts directly on the beach.

That being said, I think that the timeshare resorts that are on the Ventura County coast between Ventura on the north and Port Hueneme on the south are little known gems.  That unbroken stretch of beach is beautiful, and relatively (sometimes absolutely) uncrowded. The timeshares in that are small, and usually a couple of blocks away from the ocean front.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 1, 2021)

For a start, consider the difference in price of land, and lack of availability of undeveloped beachside property in CA.


----------



## klpca (Dec 1, 2021)

It is absolutely the price of land. No one can make any money on real estate unless what goes above it is very expensive. Real estate developers are probably not going to choose to put a timeshare on a super prime piece of property. It is relatively cheap in the desert - hence a gajillion timeshares in the Palm Springs/Palm Desert area. Topography also plays a part. A lot of our coastline is a beach than ends at sandstone bluffs. Not the best for building (although it can be done at a cost) or for beach access. The California Coastal Commission takes their mission to protect our coastlines quite seriously, too seriously for some, and sure that affects development, but for what you are talking about - resorts - the ability to get a decent ROI plus availability of land is the primary issue, imho. We have the same problem with regular housing. Land cost is prohibitive along the coast. 

If you want a large resort, Newport Coast is the best one out there although not on the sand, and if, like me, you prefer smaller resorts there are quite a few in Orange County and San Diego County plus the ones that Steve mentioned in Ventura. A few are right on the sand if that is the criteria that you are looking for, but most of those will be located in very densely developed locations. Further north, there isn't much on the central coast but the few that are there are nice, just small resorts. It is a long haul from the major airports though. Northern CA is too cold for the traditional beach experience.

What is your criteria for the vacation? Does the resort have to be on the sand? What exchange companies do you have access to? Interval really doesn't have great access to the Southern CA beach options, but RCI does (although I suspect that Grand Pacific's internal exchange system has siphoned off a bit of inventory along the coast that used to go to RCI). If you want a large resort on the sand it is probably a lot easier to get that through II on the east coast.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 1, 2021)

California isn't exactly flat either...there are lots of areas where you're dealing with cliff sides.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 1, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> What's up with California timeshares? Is it just me, or do others prefer Florida timeshares for a costal vacation? California timeshares just don't seem to have the best locations, especially when considering that many people that want to vacation in California also want a beach location. For a state that has such a great coastline, I'm disappointed in the timeshare options. Opinions?
> 
> Kurt



Californians go to Hawaii. Think about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fleecer (Dec 1, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Californians go to Hawaii. Think about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And Mexico ... which is at most a couple of hours away.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Laguna Surf is a gem of a resort, right on the beach.


----------



## RunCat (Dec 1, 2021)

Honestly, it does surprise me that there is not one timeshare anywhere in LA County. And I do understand why there isn't one.  (FWIW, I lived in Santa Monica most of my life and now live in Boulder, CO)


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 1, 2021)

fleecer said:


> And Mexico ... which is at most a couple of hours away.



Yeah, though of those I know more than twice as many go to Hawaii than Mexico.


----------



## RunCat (Dec 1, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Yeah, though of those I know more than twice as many go to Hawaii than Mexico.



No passport worries.  And Mexico has some violence concerns; albeit overblown IMO.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 1, 2021)

RunCat said:


> No passport worries.  And Mexico has some violence concerns; albeit overblown IMO.



Exactly. I have friends going to Mexico for six weeks soon (they go regularly) but otherwise I can't think of anyone I know going to Mexico vs lots of people going to Hawaii. 

The TUG response to Mexican violence is always "albeit overblown". For years TUG members said the violence would never enter the hotel zone in Cancun...oops, can't say that any longer. You won't find me in Cancun.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Exactly. I have friends going to Mexico for six weeks soon (they go regularly) but otherwise I can't think of anyone I know going to Mexico vs lots of people going to Hawaii.
> 
> The TUG response to Mexican violence is always "albeit overblown". For years TUG members said the violence would never enter the hotel zone in Cancun...oops, can't say that any longer. You won't find me in Cancun.


I wouldn't call what happened recently "the hotel zone" in Cancun.  At first I thought it was, then looked where the resort was located and it's much farther south.  I'll be in the hotel zone in 11 days...I I'll let everyone know how it goes.  

Then again, Cancun is a 3+ hour flight for me vs. a day plus to get to Hawaii.  HI is more of a once-in-a-decade kind of trip for us vs. twice a year many times for Cancun.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 1, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I wouldn't call what happened recently "the hotel zone" in Cancun. At first I thought it was, then looked where the resort was located and it's much farther south. I'll be in the hotel zone in 11 days...I I'll let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> Then again, Cancun is a 3+ hour flight for me vs. a day plus to get to Hawaii. HI is more of a once-in-a-decade kind of trip for us vs. twice a year many times for Cancun.



Hey, I can rationalize my decisions, too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Another gem is Tamarack.  We got an exchange into that resort and loved the location.  We did get an ocean view unit.  The beach is right in front.  Other Carlsbad resorts are great for beaches.  But they are too far from Disneyland, that's for sure.


----------



## RunCat (Dec 1, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I wouldn't call what happened recently "the hotel zone" in Cancun.  At first I thought it was, then looked where the resort was located and it's much farther south.  I'll be in the hotel zone in 11 days...I I'll let everyone know how it goes.
> 
> Then again, Cancun is a 3+ hour flight for me vs. a day plus to get to Hawaii.  HI is more of a once-in-a-decade kind of trip for us vs. twice a year many times for Cancun.



Exactly. Heading to Cabo in February then Kauai in March.  Excluding the cost difference for the flight, the time difference is,  likewise, substantial.  (non-stop 3hrs vs 8hrs)


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 1, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Californians go to Hawaii. Think about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Or we go to “our” beaches and don’t give a damn about tourists, the less of them the better. 

I’m 5 min from Bolsa Chica and buy the annual Explorer parking pass every year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 1, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Hey, I can rationalize my decisions, too.


Yep, just like rationalizing the wave of smash and grab robberies is not a trend.









						Black Friday smash-and-grab robberies put LAPD on tactical alert
					

The Los Angeles Police Department went on tactical alert late Friday night after a series of reports of smash-and-grab robberies.




					www.latimes.com
				




Kurt


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2021)

fleecer said:


> And Mexico ... which is at most a couple of hours away.



Three hours, really, as one would be going to Ensenada.  Tijuana esta pueblo violento.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 1, 2021)

PigsDad said:


> Yep, just like rationalizing the wave of smash and grab robberies is not a trend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have I *ever* suggested tourists visit Los Angeles? Nope. Stay away, please. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Exactly. Heading to Cabo in February then Kauai in March.  Excluding the cost difference for the flight, the time difference is,  likewise, substantial.  (non-stop 3hrs vs 8hrs)



We found Hawaii and Mexico to be entirely different experiences.  We find ourselves mostly lazing in Mexico.  In Mexico, I find shade and while away the hours with margaritas or beers and a good cigar or two while the wife and daughter jump the waves or hang out in the pool.  I find we are all much more active in Hawaii, driving around to experience different things, and I get in the water in Hawaii to snorkel.  That's a lot of work for little reward in Mexico.


----------



## auntiepen (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m not sure if any body mentioned Wyndham Oceanside CA   Their location is wonderful just right across the beach, and plenty of restaurants.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2021)

auntiepen said:


> I’m not sure if any body mentioned Wyndham Oceanside CA   Their location is wonderful just right across the beach, and plenty of restaurants.



I was hoping to keep that a secret.


----------



## presley (Dec 1, 2021)

A few local ones that come to mind (some already mentioned), Carlsbad Seapointe, Tamarack, Carlsbad Inn (although about a block walk), Oceanside Harbor (yes, walk to ocean, but beautiful harbor walk), Blue Whale, Southern California Beach Club... there are more here in San Diego County. Those are just the ones off the top of my head and only in San Diego County. I know WM has some in other beach areas of CA.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 1, 2021)

A hidden gem in La Jolla is Casa de la Playa.  The units aren't wonderful, but it sits right across from the ocean with an unobstructed view.  Great location for walking along the coast, or into town.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 1, 2021)

presley said:


> A few local ones that come to mind (some already mentioned), Carlsbad Seapointe, Tamarack, Carlsbad Inn (although about a block walk), Oceanside Harbor (yes, walk to ocean, but beautiful harbor walk), Blue Whale, Southern California Beach Club... there are more here in San Diego County. Those are just the ones off the top of my head and only in San Diego County. I know WM has some in other beach areas of CA.



I spent a week in Carlsbad in September and it was great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Hey, I can rationalize my decisions, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude, I live in Baltimore.  I'd leave my doors unlocked in Cancun.


----------



## SHG (Dec 1, 2021)

We actually own at Riviera Beach and Spa. Its in Capistrano/Dana Point, right across the street from the beach. Many of the units have ocean view, albeit, there is an occasional train that comes by. There is Capistrano beach, which has RV day use, fire pits, and a large beach area.  There is also Doheny beach and state park, with bike and surf board rentals. There is also the marina nearby with boats, jet skis and fishing charters. AND it is only about 30 minutes from Disneyland, for the out of towners who want to visit there..  We loved going there every summer for years.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 2, 2021)

There are some fantastic VRBO condo options in North San Diego County (Carlsbad/Oceanside...)  and Socal Coast. We are renting a 2 bdrm condo right on the beach in a few weeks and it doesn't cost a fortune.

California beaches are best for watching/walking/jogging than swimming - especially the Norcal beaches. Hawaii and Cabo are the preferred locations for warmer beaches.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Dec 2, 2021)

I look at it this way. We go to the local beaches for "a day at the beach". That includes the surfers. But for a "beach vacation" we usually go elsewhere, mostly Hawaii.


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

I agree with CalGal, California beaches are "best for watching/walking/jogging, not swimming". The Florida beaches are the warmest water I have ever been in, and of course the Hawaii waters are great as well. I did my scuba training in Calif waters, but do not scuba dive in Calif because visibility is too poor. The Caribbean waters are amazing for scuba. There are many other beaches that have warmer, clearer, and prettier water than Calif...  This is not to say that Calif beaches are not nice, it is great that we have beaches and they can be great. They just are not the best once you have seen the others.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

I grew up in southern California and although the water was cold it was bearable.  It wasn't until I went to Hawaii for the first time in 1968, the summer I graduated from high school, that I got spoiled by warm water.


----------



## RunCat (Dec 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I grew up in southern California and although the water was cold it was bearable.  It wasn't until I went to Hawaii for the first time in 1968, the summer I graduated from high school, that I got spoiled by warm water.


Agree. So CA water is fine in the summer.  IMO, any place north of Santa Barbara likely requires a wet/dry suit.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Agree. So CA water is fine in the summer.  IMO, any place north of Santa Barbara likely requires a wet/dry suit.


If by fine you mean in the 60s, yes it's fine.


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If by fine you mean in the 60s, yes it's fine.



Yep, I completely agree. Compare that to Florida waters at 80°F...


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

SHG said:


> Yep, I completely agree. Compare that to Florida waters at 80°F...


Or Hawaii.


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Or Hawaii.


Yes.... and of course Hawaii!!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 2, 2021)

I live in the middle Atlantic and I love the relatively short 3 hr drive to the local beach and the restaurants and activities.  But the 64-68 max ocean water makes me take that 9-11 hour drive to Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head at least every other year to really enjoy a few hours in the ocean.  Late summer in Virginia Beach is ok too.


----------



## presley (Dec 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> A hidden gem in La Jolla is Casa de la Playa.  The units aren't wonderful, but it sits right across from the ocean with an unobstructed view.  Great location for walking along the coast, or into town.
> 
> View attachment 42965


Love to walk the beach and cliff in that area. Beautiful walking, tide pools, seals, sea lions, so much going on around there. When I first got a car (age 17), that was one of my favorite places to go.


----------



## SHG (Dec 2, 2021)

I think another hidden gem is Villa L'Auberge in Del Mar. It is part of the L'Auberge Del Mar Hotel.  A walk across the train tracks to a nice beach (Powerhouse Park and Beach). We have never stayed here because it is so small (only ~4 or 6 units), you can never get it in the summer time. But one day......


----------



## DAman (Dec 2, 2021)

presley said:


> Love to walk the beach and cliff in that area. Beautiful walking, tide pools, seals, sea lions, so much going on around there. When I first got a car (age 17), that was one of my favorite places to go.





Luanne said:


> A hidden gem in La Jolla is Casa de la Playa.  The units aren't wonderful, but it sits right across from the ocean with an unobstructed view.  Great location for walking along the coast, or into town.
> 
> View attachment 42965



We are owners since 2012 and have used our unit every year.  My wife, who prefers 4 and 5 star accommodations, really likes it there. It's all about location. 

The photo posted is from the balcony of our preferred unit.  I enjoy having coffee in the morning from this balcony and a beer or glass of wine in the evening.

The reason we like it is that it is possible to walk to Prospect Ave. area and everything it has to offer. On a good morning we will walk to La Jolla Shores beach and back.  We usually stop at The Coffee Pot, Harry's Coffee Shop or Richard Walkers Pancake House for breakfast after our morning walks.

It is only available in RCI for trades.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

DAman said:


> We are owners since 2012 and have used our unit every year.  My wife, who prefers 4 and 5 star accommodations, really likes it there. It's all about location.
> 
> The photo posted is from the balcony of our preferred unit.  I enjoy having coffee in the morning from this balcony and a beer or glass of wine in the evening.
> 
> ...


We were lucky enough to get it through an RCI trade some years back.  I haven't seen it come up in quite awhile.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2021)

Luanne said:


> We were lucky enough to get it through an RCI trade some years back.  I haven't seen it come up in quite awhile.


I should enter an ongoing search for that.


----------



## RunCat (Dec 2, 2021)

Wow.  I've been in the ocean when it was over 72F and it seemed HOT.  I suppose having most of my beach going experience being in the  So CA ocean warps my perspective.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Wow.  I've been in the ocean when it was over 72F and it seemed HOT.  I suppose having most of my beach going experience being in the  So CA ocean warps my perspective.


I was speaking of the southern California beaches when I mentioned the 60 degree temps.  I don't ever remember it getting over 70.  I never even went into the water after moving to northern California.  Loved to go to the beach, just not get in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2021)

My impression is that Florida and East Coast beaches are more crowded with towel to towel spacing. You don't typically see that on California beaches because people are usually walking, skating, riding bikes etc.. People do sit on the beach in Socal but there is plenty of space.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 3, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> My impression is that Florida and East Coast beaches are more crowded with towel to towel spacing. You don't typically see that on California beaches because people are usually walking, skating, riding bikes etc.. People do sit on the beach in Socal but there is plenty of space.


Hmm.  I have never experienced that at Florida beaches, even the time we were in South Beach during Spring Break.  Most of the Florida beaches are huge (depth wise), so that certainly helps with the crowding.  Now parking, on the other hand...

Kurt


----------



## RunCat (Dec 3, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I was speaking of the southern California beaches when I mentioned the 60 degree temps.  I don't ever remember it getting over 70.  I never even went into the water after moving to northern California.  Loved to go to the beach, just not get in.



Understood.  I was elsewhere when I experienced 70+.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 3, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Wow.  I've been in the ocean when it was over 72F and it seemed HOT.  I suppose having most of my beach going experience being in the  So CA ocean warps my perspective.


Ocean water temperature is a big factor with hurricanes.  There's a reason why the Gulf Coast gets hurricanes, but California doesn't.

*****

When I was in high school I spent a week  in July at a summer camp in the Adirondacks. I grew up in Minnesota, and I thought the temperature of the lake was quite pleasant.  I would guess it was about 70 °F, because that was about the temp of the water in the MN lakes when we thought it was nice enough to actually be in the water. 

There was a girl I was hanging out with who had just come back from a family vacation on the Gulf Coast.  She thought the water was frigid, and spent much of the time complaining about the water.  That relationship went nowhere.  She was from Winnetka, and I thought she was a bit spoiled.  She did, however, have a lovely friend whom I would have liked to know better.  But one of my friends had already moved in on the other girl.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 3, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Laguna Surf is a gem of a resort, right on the beach.


Agree that Laguna Surf is a hidden gem and it's right on the beach.  At the start of my stay I  was miffed because I didn't get an ocean view unit but by the end of my stay I really liked the place and definitely consider it a great exchange.   Just go down the back stairs and you're right on the beach away from the main beach area, but close enough to walk to it.   Close to many  restaurants and shops.   (Photos were week of July 4th 2018)

















Also stayed at Mandalay Shores in Oxnard that is 1 block  from the beach and that is a massive beach (shown below)


----------



## chemteach (Dec 3, 2021)

It's all about where you live, and where you are in your life.  I'm from the midwest, but have lived in SoCal for over 30 years now.  I grew up going to Florida every summer and the caribbean every winter.  Living in SoCal, I now visit Mexico and Hawaii for most of my trips away trips.  When my children were little, we spent a week in Carlsbad every summer, visiting Legoland many days.  (Grand Pacific Palisades was a fantastic place for taking little people.)  I always thought it would be great to go to Southern Carolina or Massanutten when the kids were small because the water parks seem great, but the flight was too long to rationalize flying all the way to the East Coast.  Mexico for Xmas or New Years breaks were and still are great - short flights from SoCal.  We have been gettting 2 to 4 units every winter break for about 15 years now.  We travel with friends and family with a big group of people each year.  That would be difficult to do in Hawaii because you typically can't get so many units at the same resort for Xmas or New Years.  Now that the kids are grown, travel has changed up a bit, but we still think Hawaii and Mexico will be destinations for us for many years to come.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 3, 2021)

See the Sea and Capri by the Sea are two great places for being right on the water in San Diego.  But it's very difficult to get a trade into either of those places.


----------



## SHG (Dec 3, 2021)

Greg G said:


> Agree that Laguna Surf is a hidden gem and it's right on the beach.  At the start of my stay I  was miffed because I didn't get an ocean view unit but by the end of my stay I really liked the place and definitely consider it a great exchange.   Just go down the back stairs and you're right on the beach away from the main beach area, but close enough to walk to it.   Close to many  restaurants and shops.   (Photos were week of July 4th 2018)


How were you able to get the Laguna Surf resort? Do you own or did you trade? Did you get this unit in the summer?


----------



## Greg G (Dec 4, 2021)

SHG said:


> How were you able to get the Laguna Surf resort? Do you own or did you trade? Did you get this unit in the summer?


Lucky I guess.  It was an II exchange thru an on going search placed a little over a year and a half in advance (used my 3 Bdrm Orlando week before Easter unit).   The exchange came through about 11 months before the actual travel date.   I was very surprised when I snagged a 4th of July week.    I think I gave a pretty big exchange window in both 2017 and 2018.   Unfortunately my wife ended up not being able to go due to work (hey it was a July 4 week at Laguna Beach so I had to go )


----------



## SHG (Dec 4, 2021)

Greg G said:


> Lucky I guess.  It was an II exchange thru an on going search placed a little over a year and a half in advance (used my 3 Bdrm Orlando week before Easter unit).   The exchange came through about 11 months before the actual travel date.   I was very surprised when I snagged a 4th of July week.    I think I gave a pretty big exchange window in both 2017 and 2018.   Unfortunately my wife ended up not being able to go due to work (hey it was a July 4 week at Laguna Beach so I had to go )


WOW! That was an interesting trade. It demonstrates how difficult it is to get any kind of beach resort on the coast in California during the summer...  And you scored the 4th of July!!  Great job.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jan 20, 2022)

SHG said:


> We actually own at Riviera Beach and Spa. Its in Capistrano/Dana Point, right across the street from the beach. Many of the units have ocean view, albeit, there is an occasional train that comes by. There is Capistrano beach, which has RV day use, fire pits, and a large beach area.  There is also Doheny beach and state park, with bike and surf board rentals. There is also the marina nearby with boats, jet skis and fishing charters. AND it is only about 30 minutes from Disneyland, for the out of towners who want to visit there..  We loved going there every summer for years.



I own a couple of weeks next door at Capistrano Surfside Inn, but exchanged into Riviera some years ago using a different timeshare I used to own.  Love that area, especially the harbor area of Dana Point and the quaint little downtown area of San Clemente.  My first trip to California (from Florida) was a timeshare exchange into San Clemente Cove across from the San Clemente Pier almost 30 years ago.  I took my two daughters, then ages 11 and 12 and they fell in love with the area.  A couple of weeks after we got back they came to me together and said, "Mom, we've decided that after we graduate college, we're moving to California."  I was happy that they enjoyed the vacation that much and thought it was cute to have them telling me what they were doing after college when they hadn't even hit their teens yet.  I replied, "Aww, that's nice, honey!"  Well, darned if they didn't do just that.... one of them lives in San Clemente and the other one lives in Mission Viejo!

I've also exchanged into San Clemente Inn, Carlsbad Seapointe Resort and the Welk Resort in Escondido.  I used to own at Winner's Circle in Solana Beach, but gave that one away after the one daughter who was living in Escondido moved to Mission Viejo and someone gave me my second week at Capistrano Surfside Inn.  I enjoy taking the train along the coast, sitting on the balcony enjoying the sea air and the view, going out on whale watching trips, walking the beaches, having beach bonfires/picnics and watching my son-in-law and grandkids surf (in wetsuits), but the water out there is waaaay too cold for me.  I can't even put my toes in the water in the summer.  I am very spoiled by the warm waters of Florida after having been here over 40 years.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jan 22, 2022)

Warm water? You should try South Padre Island in the late summer. Upper 80s to 90.

This being labeled as a California timeshare thread, any comments about the Lake Tahoe area?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 22, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Warm water? You should try South Padre Island in the late summer. Upper 80s to 90.
> 
> This being labeled as a California timeshare thread, any comments about the Lake Tahoe area?


Lake Tahoe's water is never that warm. 

Kurt


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jan 22, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Lake Tahoe's water is never that warm.
> 
> Kurt


 I was thinking about recommendations for particular timeshares. (I won't get into that water anyways. . . )


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 31, 2022)

I vacation mostly to California. I live in two states -- Nevada, which I cannot stand; and Hawaii, finally moving there full time in the next 18 months or so.

California is a pleasant trip from both locations.

In order of "I stay here often":

1) Napa Riverpointe -- probably my favorite timeshare on the planet. I like wine country. This is easy in/out every day 
2) Vino Bello, Napa -- nicer unit, not nearly as good a location. 
3) Any of the San Francisco timeshares -- I've stayed at Nob Hill, two of the Marriotts and Inn at the Opera. Doesn't matter which. They're all great. San Francisco is my favorite city on Earth. So I'll grab a week any time one is available. Any time of year. Doesn't matter. The only real difference between seasons is SF is whether the high temperature is chilly or very chilly.
4) Highlands Inn, Carmel -- Carmel doesn't really to much for me. I use this as a launch pad for the Monterey area. Great units and view, though.

That leaves Paso Robles, which has a Marriott resort (that I have yet to score a week for), and Los Angeles. Generally, I'm good with a long weekend or a day trip to LA -- I fly in from Las Vegas on Southwest for fifty bucks on the early flight and fly out for another fifty late in the evening. 

There's a dozen things I like to do in LA and all of them are either walking distance from Union Station or near the Red Line -- book stores, record stores, craft breweries Pioneer chicken and the best Ramen soup outside Japan.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 31, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Lake Tahoe's water is never that warm.
> 
> Kurt



True that, core temp of 50 year round, with shallow shoreline temps a few degrees higher to a few degrees lower through the seasons.


----------



## chapjim (May 7, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I live in the middle Atlantic and I love the relatively short 3 hr drive to the local beach and the restaurants and activities.  But the 64-68 max ocean water makes me take that 9-11 hour drive to Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head at least every other year to really enjoy a few hours in the ocean.  Late summer in Virginia Beach is ok too.



Except for the jellyfish.


----------



## TravelTime (May 7, 2022)

The ocean in California is not beautiful. Also real estate is so expensive on the coast. I assume the timeshare companies purchased land a bit inland for this reason. I prefer traveling anywhere outside of CA. I like Lake Take for skiing and I like the sierra foothills, which is where we live now after living in Los Gatos and other parts of the Bay Area since the 1990s. I love nature and open space. I love the beach too but do not love the beaches in CA. We do have a share in Pismo Coast village and keep a luxury fifth wheel there. I think Pismo beach is one of the nicest coast lines in CA and it is easy going and not crowded like everywhere else in the coastline areas.


----------



## Davidr (May 8, 2022)

We stumbled on to a Diamond resort, San Luis Bay Inn in Avila Beach.  We were just there for a few nights.  It was nice but not at the same level as most of the Marriotts that we visit.  It was quiet, being off season and midweek.  The resort is located on a hill overlooking Avila Beach and the San Luis Obispo bay.  
The view from our balcony was obstructed by the roof of the section in front of ours.  By standing on the raised lip of the balcony I was able to get his view.   




It's a cute little town, just a few restaurants but it's a short drive to Pismo Beach and SLO.  I recommend breakfast at the Hula Hut.


----------

